

Start Making - bproper
http://startmaking.com/mike-bloomberg/?utm_source=team&utm_medium=mob&utm_campaign=r1

======
newobj
Was ist das? A website espousing "Stop Talking" full of videos of people...
talking, and nothing else. ???

~~~
dreamdu5t
Exactly. There's no indication of what you're signing-up for by giving them
your e-mail address.

~~~
missrobot
Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Here's some additional info on the program:

We're gearing up to launch our online learning community. We'll be sending
invites to our first program, Fundamentals of Entrepreneurship, soon.

We'll make this clearer on the site as well.

------
cpfohl
Note: On websites other than Pandora/YouTube I automatically tune out anything
that has a 'play' button on it. If there's no explanatory text, there's no
interest for me.

------
Alex3917
I guess they forgot to make the part of the website that explains what it is.

------
rufibarbatus
I'm at a loss here.

I'm very careful not to reject this kind of "My Success Story" thing straight
away. Too often it feels _to me_ like the kind motivational self help with no
insights or real lessons to be shared — until I find out someone who watched
the same video (or attended the same event, read the same article) got a real
insight of some kind from it. [1] That said, I watched a bunch of these videos
and got nothing from them. :-(

I'm not subscribing at this time because I'm genuinely concerned I'll be
subscribing to videos of people rubbing their success in my face, _and not
much else._

[1] Here's something another member of HN fished from one of the videos:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3617651> (though I support the spirit, I
don't particularly agree with that sentence).

EDIT: to be sure, I'm not claiming this website is going to offer lousy
content, but I am claiming that they're doing lousy advertisement to that
content (well, as far as I'm concerned at least — I'm merely a data point
here).

------
jfoldi
"You can't be in that business until you figure out a different way to produce
it." That is something a lot of entrepreneurs need to keep in mind.

But seriously, what is this for? A poorly executed campaign if you ask me.

~~~
nhebb
> But seriously, what is this for?

Looks more like a campaign prop then a serious endeavor.

------
anujkk
I checked their index page and what I got from there is that they want you to

... stop talking

... start watching/listening success stories

... start yours (What? stories? :P)

~~~
strmpnk
Each video is a story of entrepreneur. It's short and to the point IMO.

------
bwarp
It's like Zombo.com: <http://zombo.com/>

------
xbryanx
Very cute, completely confusing.

